# Smith&Morehouse/Whitney Reservoir area



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anxious to get out and do some camping. Just wondering if the campgrounds at S&M are open or flooded and if anyone knows if you can get into Whitney or even Christmas meadows yet? Thanks for your replies. Utbowhntr


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

According to snowtel there is still 14"" of snow at Smith and Morehouse, 5" at the Bear River Ranger station, 13" at the Blacks fork junction, 28" at Hewinta and 48" at Lilly Lake. I doubt that any of the places mentioned are accessible yet. It has been that kind of year!


----------

